# USFreeADs.com- any experience with this selling site?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, all,
I've been looking around the Internet for online places to post my ads, and I came across USfreeAds.com.
Have any of you used this site, to either buy or sell? I've never heard of it, but they boast 700,000 members.

Are there any other sites you woould recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Never used it before but if it's free it couldn't hurt.

I've got my stuff on several free classified sites and it's hit or miss. My chance my ad on http://www.olx.com/ produced a huge order for me. Others experience may vary.


----------

